# Looking for nutrition advice!



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 9, 2014)

im 26/f 5"4, 30% body fat..158 pounds.. looking for nutrition advice ..someone who can help lead me in the right direction. I am just getting into fitness.. its been something I wanted to do for a long time..three kids later Im so ready to devote myself 110%.. I don't know where to start. right now im lifting weights..doing some cardio..basically doing what I KNOW to do.. I have common sense..like knowing I should be between1200-1500 cals.. etc but I don't know what to eat..how to eat.. etc .. its difficult and I know I wont reach my goals if im not doing it right. i want to be fit..like Jennifer Nicole lee or Jamie eason fit.. maybe a little less muscle but roughly close to that.. so i don't want to just be skinny..but i know i have to drop the weight first before i can move onto that. i don't really know what to say i just know i need help. if someone could point me in the right direction..id be so greatful.


----------



## tsek0s (Jan 10, 2014)

check this plan out :


7:30 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oats in water


10am 4oz chicken breast or 99% fat free ground turkey, 15 raw almonds


12pm 4 oz tuna, talipia, OR cod, 6 broclolli florets 1 tbs EVOO


3pm 4oz chicken breast or 99% fat free ground turkey, 1/4 cup brown rice


6pm 4 oz lean beef, 4 oz sweet potato


7 pm TRAIN - Monday - Legs Tuesday - Chest Wednesday - Shoulders Thursday - Back Friday - Biceps/ Triceps


8:30pm directly after training or after cardio if cardio is done post training, consume 25g whey iso in water and 2 rice cakes


9pm 4 oz tilapia, green salad 

And adjust this plan to fit in your day...also start increasing or decreasing the callories intake as needed and how you respond 
*

*


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 10, 2014)

Tsek knows his diets...good write up bro!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice response. Good plan as a foundation. Pretty similar to my diet

-jwgibbons


----------



## tsek0s (Jan 10, 2014)

This plan is a good start for shredding goal


----------



## Vision (Jan 10, 2014)

Tsek always provides a great read in regards to dieting.. He knows his way around the grocery store and kitchen..

I would suggest taking your nutrition to a whole new level and do not consider any stimulants unless the diet renders no effects.. Thus I would come back here and keep us updated and we could tweak some things here and there..Ramp your cardio and add some intensity and volume,and focus on your diet around the clock.. It will take some time.. but youll see some rewarding gains soon enough.. I also suggest staying off the scale, the scale is a complete mind game!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

tsek0s said:


> This plan is a good start for shredding goal





Vision said:


> Tsek always provides a great read in regards to dieting.. He knows his way around the grocery store and kitchen..
> 
> I would suggest taking your nutrition to a whole new level and do not consider any stimulants unless the diet renders no effects.. Thus I would come back here and keep us updated and we could tweak some things here and there..Ramp your cardio and add some intensity and volume,and focus on your diet around the clock.. It will take some time.. but youll see some rewarding gains soon enough.. I also suggest staying off the scale, the scale is a complete mind game!



How can you provide a generic plan without knowing more about the OP his workouts his lifestyle. Only then you can get an accurate tdee and come up with correct potions and deficit to aid with his cutting goals. 

1 well rounded plan may work for aisle while but if he is serious about cutting he needs to provide more information and have multiple meal plans like a carb cycle or ckd 

You can't copy and paste one generic plan and expect the macros in that plan to work for the OP without requiring more information. 



Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks tsek and thanks guys.. ill try that and planet x im a female lol..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

Sashelle Thorne said:


> thanks tsek and thanks guys.. ill try that and planet x im a female lol..



Male or female that plan is not catered to your macro needs. 



Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> How can you provide a generic plan without knowing more about the OP his workouts his lifestyle. Only then you can get an accurate tdee and come up with correct potions and deficit to aid with his cutting goals.
> 
> 1 well rounded plan may work for aisle while but if he is serious about cutting he needs to provide more information and have multiple meal plans like a carb cycle or ckd
> 
> ...





OldSchoolLifter said:


> Male or female that plan is not catered to your macro needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



Great information as always osl, what I would say though is that she has admitted to not being an active person and is looking to make a lifestyle change,  whereas I agree with a basic layout like this she may not reach her fitness goals and would benefit as all would from a great coach that custom tailors everything for her. The foods listed are part of a foundation/building block to getting on the right path.  People have used this same building block with great results,  you see how your body responds and adjust accordingly.  So although I see what you are sayin and agree. I do feel you are looking at it with your vast amount of knowledge you have and forgetting people change their lives everyday off of similar plans without the help of a coach custom tailoring their plan.

-jwgibbons


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Great information as always osl, what I would say though is that she has admitted to not being an active person and is looking to make a lifestyle change,  whereas I agree with a basic layout like this she may not reach her fitness goals and would benefit as all would from a great coach that custom tailors everything for her. The foods listed are part of a foundation/building block to getting on the right path.  People have used this same building block with great results,  you see how your body responds and adjust accordingly.  So although I see what you are sayin and agree. I do feel you are looking at it with your vast amount of knowledge you have and forgetting people change their lives everyday off of similar plans without the help of a coach custom tailoring their plan.
> 
> -jwgibbons



I agree. 

Most people don't need a coach, and I am in no way trying to convince her otherwise. I'm simply informing her to find out what her actual tdee is, in correlation to her age, weight height, days she exercises. 

Then take 15-20% off the tdee and tailor the plan above or create her own healthy well rounded plan with good protein, good fats and moderate carbs. 

I know what you mean though, sometime. I tend to let my knowledge of things affect my ability to thank those simply trying to help people with questions. 

The plan above is good. Healthy and seems very well rounded. All I ask is that she enters all the foods in that plan into some kind of tracker and find out what the break down is of carbs, protein, and fats, and get the calorie make up. 

Then according to the know regarding her tdee and taking a percentage off it, tailor the plan above to her ideal macro needs. 



Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I agree.
> 
> Most people don't need a coach, and I am in no way trying to convince her otherwise. I'm simply informing her to find out what her actual tdee is, in correlation to her age, weight height, days she exercises.
> 
> ...



Brother all is good, when you talk I listen,  I wasnt implying that you were tryin to sell her on a coach, I look at it like this..... you knkw your way around a town like the back of your hand..... you could give directions without thinking about it. Then you hear a basic " go left here the go for awhile" doesn't work for the man who knows his stuff who's job is giving directions.  I would incourage the op to look at getting a coach or at least looking into to it if you truly are serious.  I plan on using osl just waiting on the final word.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 10, 2014)

Ive already done so ... I know my calorie needs, fat, carbs, protein etc.. did it last night.. Look im 110% ready to do whatever it takes.. anything.. im not looking to just lose weight..im looking change my life. and to that im admitting i need help from experienced people. I want to get fit! if u can offer me the help im seekin then please do so....... what do u want to know     





OldSchoolLifter said:


> I agree.
> 
> Most people don't need a coach, and I am in no way trying to convince her otherwise. I'm simply informing her to find out what her actual tdee is, in correlation to her age, weight height, days she exercises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

Sashelle Thorne said:


> Ive already done so ... I know my calorie needs, fat, carbs, protein etc.. did it last night.. Look im 110% ready to do whatever it takes.. anything.. im not looking to just lose weight..im looking change my life. and to that im admitting i need help from experienced people. I want to get fit! if u can offer me the help im seekin then please do so....... what do u want to know



Pm him. I know he was offering some deals. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2014)

Sashelle Thorne said:


> Ive already done so ... I know my calorie needs, fat, carbs, protein etc.. did it last night.. Look im 110% ready to do whatever it takes.. anything.. im not looking to just lose weight..im looking change my life. and to that im admitting i need help from experienced people. I want to get fit! if u can offer me the help im seekin then please do so....... what do u want to know



I do currently have a few promotions for January going. 

Elitebodytuneup.com is the website. 

You can also pm me here. 


Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## tsek0s (Jan 11, 2014)

Well brother everyones metabolism responds different to the same diets..that diet is for he LBS and BF stats she gaved to to the 1st post..then she have the main plan to think and she start building it with the way she responds better and with the training she think is better to start and make the changes in cardio etc later...i used to change macros/cardio etc EW according to my body responds..without trainer i droped from 77 kg 14% with 16w diet+cycle to 72kg and then back to 78kg with bf around 10%...and i didnt used all the compounds i had in my hands at once..even my cycle was builded slowly while i was working down..


----------

